# Tandem project



## Shannonc (Apr 30, 2017)

Does anyone see any potential in fixing up this bike? I already have a tandem but thought it would be fun to play around with. I don't think it's worth much, so I don't see any harm in messing around with it. Any opinions from members? Worth making original or just get it rolling again?


----------



## Goldenrod (May 1, 2017)

I am a show off so I would make it into a parade bike with a female dummy in the back seat.  Maybe she could do a headstand while nude.  I need a two speed kickback to move a tandem on even the slightest hill.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 1, 2017)

Sorry to say I just don't think this one is worth effort. Biggest issues are going to be servicing the crank(s), pedals(4), & 20' of chain. I'd save the ape hangers and put it out to pasture...


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2017)

....


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2017)

In the crusher it goes...


----------



## bikiba (May 16, 2017)

u could keep the frame and make it in to a touring bike/cargo bike. Strip the back junk off, upgrade the gearing.


----------

